# Hermit Crabs?



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi guys long story short tomorrow two hermies will be coming to love with me. I have a tank and most supplies picked out but how do I care for them? XD


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

I love hermit crabs, I have 2. They need dechlorinated drinking and bathing water, salted water for the bathing and fresh for the drinking. They eat vegies and stuff but mine love fish pellets. They love to climb! Make sure there is enough sand to cover the crabs completely for moulting and there needs to be plenty of shells. IF one dies get another one quickly because they stress and get lonely. They will walk naked when this happens and will lose legs then die. Make sure the water is dechlorinated otherwise there gills will blister and they will suffocate (yes these are land crabs that have gills). Also it is extremely rare for them to breed in captivity so you dont have to worry about mating. Good luck.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Most people say to stay away from prepared crab pellets and to just feed a range of fresh foods. Like dmuddle said, it is VITAL that they have two dishes, one for salt water and one for fresh.. They slowly wither away without access to salt water. You can buy prepared bottles of "hermit crab" salt water, or just buy marine salt and mix it yourself, which would be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, it all depends on the easiest solution to you. Table salt won't work, so don't attempt to use it.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Just curious, does Aquarium salt work? Or do you need special the special marine salt? I wouldn't mind getting some, though my mom wouldn't allow it lol.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I just found this website that explains every aspect of their care. Very helpful!

http://www.hermit-crabs.com/care.html


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you all! Yes, I have two bowls set up for them, salt and fresh, both with sponges. I also have a seashell with their food in it. Does anyone know of some fresh foods I can give them? Like veggies perhaps?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd always feed shredded carrots. Go for as much variety as possible, a hermit would prefer a new food every day of it's life, studies show they will always go for something they've never tasted.
This forum has huge lists of safe and unsafe foods 
http://epicurean-hermit.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=9


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep I am giving them that, and I found a recipe for awesome healthy food!


----------



## joyfish (Mar 6, 2012)

I hope to remember this thread IF my grand daughter ever gets another hermit crab. I hope if she does, she keeps it at her house like she usually does. sniff, sniff I don't like their smell, LOL. Probably g.d.'s lack of housekeeping :lol:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Pictures, please?  I love hermit crabs.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Me, too! This thread made me want some. :-D

The site linked earlier on hermit crab care is awesome, thanks for that!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I miss my two hermits :'(
They were victims of a bad pet sitter that didn't give them water..


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Hehe, I will get pictures real soon. My camera is awful and my mom's is dead. 


Yes, hermies are awesome!


Awww, I'm sorry, Olympia


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the first time I saw that I read "My camera is awful and my mom's dead." 

So glad I read that wrong.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Olympia I read it that way at first too. I was like that is sad but not even relevant to hermies.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Olympia I read it that way at first too. I was like that is sad but not even relevant to hermies.


Wait, what? 
Im sorry if that wasn't relevant D:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol, I think Kfry meant me.


----------



## FishEatOutOfMyHand (Apr 12, 2012)

*hello!*

Are they land hermit crabs or water ones? I only know how to care for land one and they are very simple you just need substrate and a feeding dish (usually a top to a butter container or something not very deep) and a water sponge or dish and then some extra slightly larger shells that they can move into when they grow. Good luck! PS I am very new to this site I was wondering if anyone could help me, I can't figure out how to post my own forum? I can only reply to messages but I would really like to ask some questions and share some pictures of my little guys and start my own forum...Could anyone tell me how to start a new forum please?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you mean a new thread within this forum?

You go to the section you want to post in. Above all the topics on the left hand side should be a little button saying "New Thread", which you click.


----------



## FishEatOutOfMyHand (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, thanks!


----------

